# flounder fishing in virginia beach area



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay, as my name implies, I have a preference towards catching a certain type of fish....and I've only caught one! Now my question is, where do I go to catch big flounder around the southeastern virginia area? I know there are flounder in the rudee inlet area, but from what I hear they are also very small for the most part. Does anyone know of any other areas I could try to catch flounder? I have schooled myself up on tactics and gear to get flounder, now I just need to look for good areas. I have fished the lynnhaven inlet area (around lesner bridge) too, but not specifically targeting flounder. I'd be willing to try new places like eastern shore and such as well and I usually fish in a kayak....


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Under Great neck bridge. But you will lose lots of gear ,plus not to ideal for a kayak ,Very swift Current. Drifting the Cbbt to the seagull pier or eastern shore . anywhere in rudees inlet but the key is to use bigger gulps or baits like the 5 inch plus grubs otherwise your pulling in smaller ones . ocean view hrbt is another good one.


----------



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks! When I get my kayak confidence up I want to give the bay a shot!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Forget about the Lynnhaven inlet area until the new Lesner is done, too much noise and commotion


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I was at buckroe pier last sat and managed 2 keepers with my friends and lost a beast also. Alot of 10 inchers there you just have to go through them to get to the Bigger ones they are there thoe. Goodluck


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

There is a nice place to launch a kayak at Ft. Monroe and flat fish nearby.


----------



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

The main 2 places I go are lynnhaven inlet and rudee inlet. I'm going to keep these other places in mind. For those 2 places I mentioned, rudee and lynnhaven inlets, what size jighead/bucktail would I use for those waters? It seems fishing in those places that 1/2 ounce and 3/4 ounce is too much, but that just doesn't seem like a whole lot to me. I'm also new to using jigheads and bucktails!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I usually use two 3-8th on a tandem rig . you want too be able to touch the bottom and bounce off it. Or drag . there's lots of places too go inside the lynnhaven inlets ,the flats back there are good to.


----------

